# Academy, high school, private school - what do I call it?



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 18, 2014)

Working on my WIP, I just realized every single one of my characters are wealthy and snobby teenagers, yet there's no mention of what kind of school they attend. So far I've just been calling it "*name of town* high". Going by their families' histories and values, it would be realistic for them to attend some kind of private school. Something elite. Preppy. I'm from Norway and attended a public high school, so I really don't know how these things work - I don't even think we have them here - so sorry for sounding like an idiot. 

Name of town: Black Forest Creek.
People: high school seniors
No special talents, just the usual classes: history, english, calculus etc.

Can they, for example, just call it "the academy"? Or is an academy usually for people who are studying art, music, acting and such?

Is money what it usually takes for someone to get in, or can one be admitted due to excellent test scores or a special talent?


----------



## Sam (Feb 18, 2014)

Most rich kids, if you'll pardon the derogatory nature of that term, where I'm from go to a boarding school. Much like how some kids live on college campuses, this is a high school where students stay during the entire school year, returning home at Christmas and summer. It's also known as a private school. In most countries, 'academy' is a synonym for high school. It isn't necessarily a place where students stay all year around. 

But, yes, most rich kids would be sent to private schools with dormitories attached. It's basically a way for parents to pay for both education and a nanny. Most of these institutions are moved by [insert currency here] signs, but it's not improbable that someone with excellent test scores might be given some kind of scholarship.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

We have at least a half-dozen "Private Schools" in the area. They are daytime attendance. They vary in price and exclusivity. Some offer help to the uh... under-class. Some are religious based, others modern/alternative. Most focus on grades, test scores and preparation for college but offer a lot of things state run education does not. "Academy" is not an inappropriate name. Some use it.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, both of you 

I tried googling it before asking, btw, but I just didn't get a good handle on it. 

Can I just have them call it "the academy" or should it have a name, like Pembrook Academy?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

' the Academy' for short but it should have academy as part of an official name, like _The Pembrook Academy, a learning institution   _because not all schools are known as  academies.. At least here in the U.S. the term academy implies a special status.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 18, 2014)

Che, who needs academies? I know of only one in my little town, and it's all about the arts. Throw a prestige in there, add in a extensive history... skim over the name part... and  there you you have it!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of private schools go by a name that has "Prep" as the tag name.  So Black Forest Prep would be a good name.  The 'prep' comes from it preparing kids for college.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 19, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> A lot of private schools go by a name that has "Prep" as the tag name.  So Black Forest Prep would be a good name.  The 'prep' comes from it preparing kids for college.



How about "Heston And Ford" with "Heston Prep" or just "Heston's" as a nickname? Heston is jut a random name, but Ford is the surname of one of the minor characters, which could indicate it was partially founded by one of her ancestors. They're one of the more "important" families in the town.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2014)

TheYellowMustang said:


> How about "Heston And Ford" with "Heston Prep" or just "Heston's" as a nickname? Heston is jut a random name, but Ford is the surname of one of the minor characters, which could indicate it was partially founded by one of her ancestors. They're one of the more "important" families in the town.



That sounds good to me. I find 'academy' rather uncomfortable as it is both unusual and ambiguous. It is not the sort of term you can just toss around.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2014)

Only some fogey might associate 'Heston' with anything   :
*
*

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=6DBFF122FAAD24FBE21F6DBFF122FAAD24FBE21F


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Only some fogey might associate 'Heston' with anything   :



I would be thinking _Charlston Heston _of 50's and 60's epic movie fame. Otherwise it sounds vaguely English, I think.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2014)

> Otherwise it sounds vaguely English, I think.


 I think it works...why not.


----------

